# Cant reach Android TV home screen sometimes.



## Sequoia225 (May 14, 2005)

Im new to the TS4k. It was working fine, but I have found sometimes I can no longer reach the Android TV home screen via that button with the circle on it. SOMETIMES when I hit that button, it goes black and the large pop up from the left side swings on with all my apps I have installed, but most of the time, it just goes to a completely black screen when I hit that button now. 
Unplugging the TS4K seems to fix but it eventually happens again. 

Also, sometimes when I turn everything on at the start, from the Tivo power button (so TV and receiver, which the TS4k is attached, the tivo doesnt come on and the TV just shows its own screen saver. 

Are these issues others have experienced? Just curious


----------



## jayjay810 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure all you need to do is a system update.


----------

